# 2014 Mathews launch countdown!



## cmatts12 (Jan 4, 2012)

I am upgrading after this season and have been keeping an eye on the 2014 models trickling in and especially excited to see what Mathews has planned. I just got on their website and it's down due to maintenance and there is a countdown to releasing the the new model! Just over a hour away! I feel like I'm watching a space shuttle launch countdown.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Why did they start selling Bowtech? Or crossbows?:lol: All kidding aside it's nice to get a new toy. Especially a new bow! Congrats when you finally make your purchase. I used to be a big Mathews guy until I picked up the Bowtech Destroyer 350 when it came out. I was actually in the store to buy the new latest and greatest Mathews and I shot the demo Destroyer they had because the bow wasn't in stock yet and ended up ordering the Destroyer 350. To this day I can't say I made a mistake. Good luck!


----------



## cmatts12 (Jan 4, 2012)

It's called the Creed XS. 2" shorter axle to axle. 2" shorter riser length. 7.5" brace height(.5 more). Overall a little bit lighter. This is all compared to last years model creed. The xs is offered in some different colors as well. Website is having issues loading those for me but they are listed as black, black tactical, lost camo, crimson and desert tactical.


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

As a die hard mathews guy I have to say I'm disappointed. I have shot Mathews for the last 7 years and thought I always would. But IMO they have really dropped the ball here. It's seems like all the other companies are making huge strides and Mathews is just coming out and saying "we have enough people that will buy it bc it's a Mathews." Ill give it a fair chance bc I really don't want to leave Mathews but I have to say. The Hoyt Carbon Spider 30 is the best bow I have ever shot. I really hope the XS can match it.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cmatts12 (Jan 4, 2012)

HunterHads, do you guys have any in the store yet? Got to get in there and make a decision. Really getting the itch to get a new toy!


----------



## WMIBOWHUNTER (Jan 18, 2012)

*HUGE Dissappointment!!!
what a letdown. They really haven't moved the needle with anything in years!!!!*
I have had the outback and the switchback.....i see no reason to buy a 2014 if i still had those two bows??????
On their forum and facebook they got murdered with comments of major letdown....if you stayed watching the pages, mathews was deleting them very quickly. I'm sure the mod or IT guy loved staying up all freaking night and day for that.
No doubt that mathews has hit the wall for advancements a few years ago as everyone else has moved progressively forward, painfully it's all to obvious this year.
Without doubt you will see a pivotal change in mathews marketshare starting this year, they will really slide now unless they launch a new model or two before the ATA show. They will sell a ton of bows, but the writing is on the wall. GOT CAUGHT A LONG TIME AGO!
I still like them, but.....


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

cmatts12 said:


> HunterHads, do you guys have any in the store yet? Got to get in there and make a decision. Really getting the itch to get a new toy!


We will have a demo on the floor this afrernoon. Unfortunately I won't be able to shoot it until next week. On vacation for the next 7 days.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

I was really looking for something big from them this year. A game changer, and I think a lot of other people were too. Every few years they come out with a bow that is flat out awesome. Switchback XT, Z7, I really thought this year would be the next big thing....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

At what point do they run out of ideas? I think the bow industry has hit a plateau, anyone else agree?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WMIBOWHUNTER (Jan 18, 2012)

88luneke said:


> At what point do they run out of ideas? I think the bow industry has hit a plateau, anyone else agree?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


it has to be coming very soon!!!
I think it's obvious mathews hit their's a few years ago. They might want to get some fresh blood in there to change it up (engineering)
It's not impressive at all. I wouldn't mind having a new mathews, but in the same breath i would know that there is more and better offerings for the archer. I don't like there new grips....I still would prefer the older grips.


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

From what I hear it shoots much nicer then the creed and has a better draw cycle according to a few guys who **** it today. There's hope yet. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Levi and Darrin jumped ship to Elite, says something and it's not all about the benji's.


----------



## WMIBOWHUNTER (Jan 18, 2012)

454casull said:


> Levi and Darrin jumped ship to Elite, says something and it's not all about the benji's.


From a tournament shooter friend of mine, 
Levi might be earning ownership percentage with his years and wins with elite. It's a certain incentive from a company that can't quite pay him a load of money like Mathews, but ownership of a bow company must've been enticing to Levi and Samantha. Again this is from a pretty well know tournament shooter....the details could be somewhat inaccurate, it's just what he was hearing on the circuit.

I think that Mathews had their run for a good decade, and they will continue to have success and build good shooting bows but their day at the top of the mountain is certainly harder to attain or it's flat out over.

There is better bows in my opinion, but i wouldn't mind shooting mathews still.


----------



## cmatts12 (Jan 4, 2012)

I think it's hard to argue that Mathews has been the leader in compound innovation for a long time. It always seemed like they were one step ahead of everyone else. I don't disagree that there are manufactures that equal a Mathews now that they have "caught up." Where you lose me in the argument though is when I hear there are manufactures that are leaving Mathews in the dust. I am curious as to what advancements these other companies are coming out with in order for someone to make the statement that Mathews is falling behind. I'm not trying to start an argument but I really would like to hear of some specific examples of improvements from other companies that make their bows better. Not opinions either, specific, technical improvements.


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

I believe Mathews has plateaued right along with most other manufacturers. Lets face it look at any newer bow and tell me just what can be improved. There are not a lot of components to work with. Also I find it hard to believe that people look at the new bows coming out ...not even at the dealerships yet and make a decision that they have dropped the ball based strictly on the features or looks of a bow.. I would hold judgement until they have been shot and critiqued by actual use. JMO


----------

